# 1960s AJ Every Plans for 1 1/2" Scale "Burrell"Traction Engine



## Iain Saker (Jan 18, 2020)

I found a set of plans at home that my Father bought in 1966. They are six pages of drawings by AJ Every of a F Stone design for a 1 1/2" scale model of a Burrell engine.
My Father is still alive but, at 80 years old, concedes he may not get round to making this now!
Are these plans likely to be of interest to anyone?


----------



## marsh_boy (Feb 24, 2020)

I would love to see the plans


----------



## William May (Apr 19, 2020)

Iain Saker said:


> I found a set of plans at home that my Father bought in 1966. They are six pages of drawings by AJ Every of a F Stone design for a 1 1/2" scale model of a Burrell engine.
> My Father is still alive but, at 80 years old, concedes he may not get round to making this now!
> Are these plans likely to be of interest to anyone?View attachment 113449


I would also be interested in the plans! "[email protected]"


----------



## abby (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello Iain , are these plans for the Burrell "devonshire" single crank compound engine , I would also be interested in copies if available.
My father started building this engine back in the 1960's , the castings were also available from Fred Stone.
The engine was about half built before his death aged 89 , unfortunately the drawings have been lost.
Dan.


----------



## Richard Hed (May 20, 2020)

Iain Saker said:


> I found a set of plans at home that my Father bought in 1966. They are six pages of drawings by AJ Every of a F Stone design for a 1 1/2" scale model of a Burrell engine.
> My Father is still alive but, at 80 years old, concedes he may not get round to making this now!
> Are these plans likely to be of interest to anyone?View attachment 113449


 I too am interested in the plans but only as a study.  I found that the last photo you had of the reciept was VERY revealing of the writer's personality.  I wonder if that person is Fred Stone or someone else.


----------

